# What is the most popular e-Commerce shopping cart site you use for selling online?



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Just wondering...

What is the most popular e-Commerce shopping cart site you use for selling online?


----------



## bhart726 (Jul 15, 2012)

I do not know that there is any one single most popular shopping cart anyone will agree on. I choose nopCommerce for 2 reasons 1) Its open source and free, 2) I am a C# Programmer and can tweak the code myself.

The best advice I could give you is come up with a list of all the features you want your shopping cart to have, starting with the requirements of your site host / server (IE windows IIS, or Apache). Then order them in levels of importance and then search for the cart which best matches what you expect.

IE, if you want to offer Design your own TShirts you can get one that can integrate directly with a shopping cart.

Good luck!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

It would be Magento followed by ZenCart & OsCommerce last time I read up on stats.


----------



## StubbsLan (Sep 16, 2012)

WingedBull said:


> Just wondering...
> 
> What is the most popular e-Commerce shopping cart site you use for selling online?


MagentoGo
BigCommerce
Shopify
BigCartel
ECWID
FoxCart


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Probably Paypal because it's one of the easiest to set up. Followed by Bigcartel for the same reason.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the answers. You gys are great.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Try custom CMS leave everything according to me which is best.


----------



## WingedBull (Sep 3, 2012)

printingray said:


> Try custom CMS leave everything according to me which is best.



What do you mean?


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I use Magento..I think its the most powerful from what Ive read. Its not the easiest to learn though.


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

GN said:


> I use Magento..I think its the most powerful from what Ive read. Its not the easiest to learn though.


Are you talking about the free version of Magento or the 3rd party version that you pay by the month.


----------



## garmentjet (Sep 27, 2012)

zencart, magtago...


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been using 1shoppingcart since about 2002. I used to pay 29.99 a month.

I now pay $105 a month for the same thing. They haven't even improved their highly limited shipping options since I started ten years ago. Pretty soon it will be $130.

The only reason I haven't left before is cause I have over 1,000 items (flags) on my website and I dread redoing it all.

I've finally had it with them and I'm probably going to launch a new site in Zen Cart.


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

I use magento. The community edition.


----------



## pantofi (Sep 28, 2012)

Magento community edition.


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

make it wordpress, easy free and powerfull. best pick for startup.


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

ossumclothing said:


> make it wordpress, easy free and powerfull. best pick for startup.


I've run lots of wordpress sites. It's very powerful software. But using it for an e-commerce site would be pretty limited.

When I was doing t-shirt screen printing a couple years ago, I actually started a wordpress site to promote my designs. This is because wordpress has such great SEO. I'd draw people in with the wordpress site and then send them to another site to actually purchase the shirts.


----------



## ossumclothing (Mar 15, 2011)

patrioticflags said:


> I've run lots of wordpress sites. It's very powerful software. But using it for an e-commerce site would be pretty limited...


well its all back to the scale of the store and models you need, but for standard store i think wordpress+wp commerce is just great, it can hold 20,000 up items now , also other option such as woo commerce is good as considerations


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

ossumclothing said:


> well its all back to the scale of the store and models you need, but for standard store i think wordpress+wp commerce is just great, it can hold 20,000 up items now , also other option such as woo commerce is good as considerations


What is woo commerce like?


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

One thing I will say. Whenever I see someone ranting about how bad oscommerce, zen cart, or some other open source shopping cart software, they have no idea what they are talking about.

I see these so called complaints and the exact same things can be said about any of the $100 a month 3rd party hosted shopping carts.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

I really like OpenCart. It's very intuitive and it has just about any option you would want or need to sell t-shirts ..or just about anything else.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

patrioticflags said:


> What is woo commerce like?


It's fine, but like a lot of these "open source" add-ins for WordPress they make money on the extras, and before you know it you've spent a couple hundred getting even a basic cart up and running. 

Now, a few hundred dollars is a pretty good deal for any shopping cart, but if you go into Woo (and others) thinking everything is free you'll need to quickly revise your budget!

The thing to remember about WordPress, especially, is that it is a major target of the hackers. You have to keep your install absolutely up-to-date. Being on a host that has something like Installeron to automate the WP updates helps. Using plugins that can be auto-updated is also handy. I write or revise my own themes, often very heavily, so once installed I never update those.

I will say that while they're more expensive, a hosted solution (including payment gateway) sure takes a lot of the hassle out of running a site with a shopping cart. There are pluses and minuses to each approach, IMO.


----------



## rcheltrvel (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been using 3dcart for years and I am really happy with it. I did a lot of research and tried a lot of carts and this had the most bells and whistles (at the time) and you can customize almost anything on it with HTML or you don;'t have to and can just used their templates. It's easy after you learn your way around and they have 24 hour support which has seriously improved over the years. I only wish they added more features more often, they do but not fast enough for me.


----------

